# SLS in Pumilios



## ggazonas (May 11, 2008)

Recently I had a few el dorado pumilio froglets morph out with sls. These were the first froglets produced by this pair. They morphed in about 2 months.
They get fed hydei and mela every other day and i dust with rephashy icb, supermin, herptivite, repcal and naturose.
Temps in the viv range from 75-80 during the day down to 70 at night. I use aged/dechlorinated tap water in my misting system.

If anyone has any idea of why this problem may be occuring i'd greatly appreciate any help. I have been very dissapointed so far that every froglet thats has mrophed has had sls. And i know there are more in the viv since the parents transported at least 6 tads.

The parents are already transporting new tads to the broms.


----------



## jubjub47 (Sep 9, 2008)

George, did you get the ASN email from Oz? It may answer some questions if you haven't.


----------



## pigface (Apr 28, 2006)

My Cristobals first few froglets had SLS . It took over a year before they started producing good froglets . I still have seen one SlS froglet but all the others have been healthy . The thing is I haven't changed anything to account for the change other than them being older (they were WC) and add a huge brom to the tank to give them bigger places to deposit tads .

Other the Cristo's I luckily haven't seen many SLS pum froglets , only two or three others .

Your regimin is real close to mine except I use RO water . And my night temps dont get that low , maybe 73-74 deg .

I haven't had SLS problems with my eldorados .
I feed mine strictly hydei , 3 times a week .
I've also been using superpreen vitamins also once every other week , as l as the ones you use .

Not much help but they will probably eventually produce some good ones .


----------



## ethin (Mar 26, 2009)

I too just found a baby el dorado in the tank with sls. If you can shed any light on this situation please let me know. 

Ethin


----------



## DCreptiles (Jan 26, 2009)

I was re searching sls since I got 12 froglets in a row with sls and everything I read says there is no confirmed reason for sls and no one person can say for sure what causes it. But same with my good friends eldorodos his last froglet had sls.


----------



## ggazonas (May 11, 2008)

jubjub47 said:


> George, did you get the ASN email from Oz? It may answer some questions if you haven't.


Yeah i've been reading through it recently. I actually have a straight Vit A supplement, (Vit A retinol pulmitate) Which i am going to throw into the cycle everyother week.

I didn't realize sls was so common in pumilio, esp el dorados.

Those night time lows are generally in the winter, during the summer it usualy doesn't get below 72. However the cool night temps have relaly spurred on my tricolors. but thats beside the point


----------



## Roadrunner (Mar 6, 2004)

Feed different food items, pumilio can not live on ff`s alone. Well, at least they can`t produce good froglets.


----------



## ggazonas (May 11, 2008)

Thanks Aaron

Besides springtails and differnt types of ff's, what do you suggest.....bean beatles??isopods?


----------



## sports_doc (Nov 15, 2004)

ggazonas said:


> Yeah i've been reading through it recently. I actually have a straight Vit A supplement, (Vit A retinol pulmitate) Which i am going to throw into the cycle everyother week.
> 
> I didn't realize sls was so common in pumilio, esp el dorados.
> 
> Those night time lows are generally in the winter, during the summer it usualy doesn't get below 72. However the cool night temps have relaly spurred on my tricolors. but thats beside the point


George

The problem certainly isnt restricted to El Dorado pumilio, or even pumilio in general but I can say pums are _quite_ susceptible.

Most speculate the issue is parental nutrition.

Often the problem comes in waves and pairs can be successful at times, and at others not.

Personally I believe the best option for pums in general is a large tank with ample leaf litter and springtails, isopods etc. 

Your dusting regime doesnt seem flawed, but providing alternative food sources I think is key. Various larvae, termites, field sweeping [an excellent source of 'wild' food sources for sure].

Best,
S


----------



## Roadrunner (Mar 6, 2004)

Anything that egg feeds is more susceptible. You not only have to feed the parents right to get viable eggs but you have to feed them right the whole time their feeding tads. Non egg feeders only have to have good enough nutrition to produce viable eggs and the fish food provides the rest of the vitamins/minerals in sufficient supply.
Springs, isopods, ff`s and pinhead crix are a pretty well rounded diet.


----------



## sbreland (May 4, 2006)

Another thing that was touched on indirectly is the parents age. In all the pums that I've ever had, the most susceptible to producing SLS froglets were the younger pairs. Pretty much without exception once my pairs grew up and got it right a few times they did not regress and start throwing SLS froglets again (but I gave a varied diet and supplemented well), it was mostly relegated to younger breeders. I think SLS is a multi causative problem, but I can say from my experience that age definitely seemed to play a big part for me.


----------



## ggazonas (May 11, 2008)

Thanks for all the suggestion.

I definitly had the tank seeded with springs and I also added springs in there weekly since the male would only eat springs when i first got him. I'll get isopods and i always have pinhead/1/8" crickets availbale so i'll start to put them in to the feeding rotation again.

As for these El Dorados i have throwing off the sls froglets, well they laid more eggs and transported at least 3-5 tads already. So in a matter of a few mos i'll see if anything has changed.

Thanks again


----------

